# Forum > MMO Trading Market > FPS Buy Sell Trade > Call of Duty Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] ☣️ ⭐cheapest mw2 bot lobby's service / fast & safe ⭐☣️

## jitcoin

⭐Call of Duty MW2 Bot Lobby Service⭐


Don't waste hours on pointless grind. Purchase a bot lobby and max yourself out INSTANTLY.
Lobbies are hosted 24/7. Don't waste your time "scheduling" sessions. Play when you want to.


What can this be used for?
- Boosting your mw2 stats
- Levelling up any guns
- Maxing out all your weapons easily
- No grind needed for your camos easily obtian gold, platinum, Polyatomic and Orion with just a few games


How does it work?
- All bots are run off PS5s, and are completely safe to play against.
- They'll stand more or less still, moving periodically to avoid AFK timers.
- They'll fire randomly, but never attack you.
- It's completely safe for you. All the kills and stats you get in game will count as if it were a real match.

PRICES: 
1 Bot Lobby - $7
3 Bot Lobby - $20
5 Bot Lobby - $29
10 Bot Lobby - $57
20 Bot Lobby - $105
50 Bot Lobby - $240

LONGSHOT BOT LOBBY PRICES:
1 Longshot Bot Lobby - $11
3 Longshot Bot Lobbies - $30
5 Bot Lobbies - $47
10 Bot Lobbies - $87
20 Bot Lobbies - $165

custom amount can be arranged - crypto only (paypal from trusted)

RULES / MUST READ
1.If there is another player running around Do Not Kill! They are not a bot, bots will all have the same operator for easy identification!
2.Never use any Player Killing kill-streaks! Replace your streaks for a UAV and Advanced UAV only! This is going to help speed up your kills and tracking of the players. Do not use counter UAVs, SAEs, Chopper Gunners, VTOLs, Ect. You may effect the lobby of the another person.
3.Equip a grenade! Equip a Tactical Insert! Equip Scavenger Perk for ammunition. Equip Eagle Eye! When you have 20-25 kills (shortly after an advanced UAV is recommended so you don't accidently NUKE), place a Tactical Insert near the spawn to avoid running around and run 15 feet to kill yourself, and pull your standard grenade and hold in hand until it blows.
4.Never use nuke! Nuke will end the game, and nuke is a high risk of being banned. You may be penalized one game if you call in a nuke.

Notice of how to play:
Domination: Spawn and capture your nearest flag. Avoid B. Run to their spawn and murder!
Capturing B will cause the game to end faster. This is at your own cost!

Discord: JahCoin#5396 or KC#3044 
KC's MW2 BOT LOBBY SERVICE / CHEAPEST <<< Discord server with vouches

----------

